# Good luck Kate!!!! ^reiki^



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Good Luck for tomorrow Kate!
I've got such a good feeling about you, you're going to get your !!!!!!!
I'll be on 1st thing in the morning to see your delightful news!!!!

          
         
            

With all my love Rhonda.xxxx​


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

[fly]       [/fly]

*KATE hun good luck for tomorrow. I hope G&M anr nicely settled in and you get your  *

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh   Thank you. 

Am a nervous wreck!!

xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

GOODLUCK HUNNIE!
Hope all ur dreams come true,With a lovely big fat positive! I`ll be keeping an eye out for ur GOOD news wen i get on comp in the morning!

Take care
love kelly


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

so kate your nearly there now less then 15 hours to go guessing you'll be up b4 7am tommorow morning your gonna have to do the pee on the stick then get staright on here as there will be loads of us logging on to see your news finger toes legs ears are crossed for you good luck hun xx allyson  xx                         sorry got a bit carried away there


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

sorry hun, no fancy piccys   im in a rush.

just wanted to say i will be thinking of you tomoro and sending you loadsa positive vibes                                          

love ya hunni


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Kate,  for tomorrow morning honey
Take good care
Love
Tracy
xxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

good luck kate!!!!!!
as i said in my pm last night i have good feelings about tomorrow.
 
hayley


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Fingers are firmly crossed for you Kate - hoping and praying you get that BFP hunny! 

            

Love
Lou
XXX


----------

